# sharing



## Got T (Mar 12, 2012)

Members of this forum share a lot with others, does anyone share designs? I understand why graphic designers may not want to hear about this, but skip the royalties, add courtesty, and we'll all be able to sell more t's! I look at sites, shops, what worn and use what I like, wouldn't you? Lot's of sites with graphic's out there, but nothing I've found that would compare to us posting what we have produced that actually works. Who knows, what's hot in Denver might just be great in the Windy City with just a change here or there? I don't mean taking the design across town and popping a bunch out in their back yard but sharing ideals of art. Once again, we're in business to sell tranfers/cloths not art designs as a whole. Happy pressing.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

People want their own designs and they don't want to share them without a profit. Taking what someone else has done and copying it would be intellectual property theft, so we don't do that either. I don't think this site allows for sharing of files and stuff anyhow.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Bad idea. Sounds like you just want to save some bucks on graphic design.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Got T, you're right GD's don't like that. This site actually has many Gd's, not just screen printers. 

The way I approach it, and not always successful. However, I have an amount per t-shirt I sell with their design. Some like it, and some don't. For those that don't want you to license their design. 

If you license it from them many will charge like for example $35 per design, and you use it as much as you want. I propose, $1.00 per t-shirt I sell. If I sell 1000, they make $1,000. If I choose their way they make $35.00. 

If their designs are Hot, they and the seller is honest, they stand to make a whole lot more money. 

I'm sure many will chime in with their pro's and cons, but it's really between you and the GD what you pay.


----------

